# Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker



## mikkael (16. November 2005)

Es hat uns letztes Jahr Spaß gemacht, deshalb gibt es dieses Jahr nochmal:

*    Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker    *

Das Essen findet wie letztes Jahr im *Restaurant Haasenmühle* statt, Uhrzeit ist 19.00 Uhr. 

Über den Termin entscheiden wir -wie üblich- mit einer *kleinen Umfrage*: 

- Donnerstag, den 01.12.2005
- Freitag, den 02.12.2005
- Dienstag, den 06.12.2005
- Donnerstag, den 08.12.2005

So bald der Termin feststeht, werden alle Feierabendbikerfreunde (und -feinde aus Meckenheim ) per PN informiert bzw. eingeladen.

Hoffe, jeder ist wieder dabei! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Juppidoo (16. November 2005)

Ich schreib hier mal was rein, sonst rutscht die Umfrage noch auf die 2te Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (17. November 2005)

Jürgen, wehe du wählst "schizo"!  (aka doppelt! )


----------



## JürgenK (17. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Jürgen, wehe du wählst "schizo"!  (aka doppelt! )




Das mache ich natürlich, aber erst zum Schluß, wenn ich das Ergebnis noch in eine bestimmte Richtung beeinflussen muß.


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Das mache ich natürlich, aber erst zum Schluß, wenn ich das Ergebnis noch in eine bestimmte Richtung beeinflussen muß.


CDU Wähler??


----------



## mikkael (21. November 2005)

also nur noch paar Stunden..


----------



## Juppidoo (22. November 2005)

Moin Mika,

das mit der Abstimmung hat ja schon super geklappt. Man merkt, du bist ein Meister deines Faches.  
Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter??? Besorgst du uns da auch einen Tisch,
obwohl du ja an dem Tag nicht kannst (  )???
Ich erinnere mich da an eine Geschicht mit einem Zelt oder sowas...  

Bis denn

Jürgen


----------



## zippi (22. November 2005)

Der Tisch ist reserviert! Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass an diesem Abend eine Veranstaltung mit dem Motto "Hüttenzauber" außerhalb des Restaurants stattfindet. 600 Gäste werden erwartet, die natürlich auch im Restaurant für die entsprechende Enge sorgen werden. Aber die Qualität des Essens soll hierdurch nicht gefährdet sein. Wenn jedoch Bedenken bestehen, so sollten wir das schnell entscheiden und den Tisch wieder abbestellen. Es kann natürlich ungemütlicher werden als letztes Jahr. Vom Gesprächsschallpegel ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## JürgenK (22. November 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... mit dem Motto "Hüttenzauber" außerhalb des Restaurants stattfindet. 600 Gäste werden erwartet, ....
> ....




Feiern die draußen  



			
				zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> Es kann natürlich ungemütlicher werden als letztes Jahr. Vom Gesprächsschallpegel ganz zu schweigen.




...der ja im letzten Jahr schon von dir abhing, oder...
 




			
				zippi...
...
Wenn jedoch Bedenken bestehen schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, düs passt scho, wir setzen uns einfach durch, oder.
> 
> Einer bedenken???


----------



## juchhu (22. November 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tisch ist reserviert! Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass an diesem Abend eine Veranstaltung mit dem Motto "Hüttenzauber" außerhalb des Restaurants stattfindet. *600 Gäste werden erwartet*, die natürlich auch im Restaurant für die entsprechende Enge sorgen werden. Aber die Qualität des Essens soll hierdurch nicht gefährdet sein. Wenn jedoch Bedenken bestehen, so sollten wir das schnell entscheiden und den Tisch wieder abbestellen. Es kann natürlich ungemütlicher werden als letztes Jahr. Vom Gesprächsschallpegel ganz zu schweigen.


 
WAS ???!!!!  

Soll ich da direkt an der Autobahnausfahrt parken oder direkt mit meinem Bike anreisen? 

Ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an den Damengeburtstag am Nebentisch, der uns in Grund und Boden gelärmt hat.  

Und hinsichtlich der Essenzubereitung und -servierung konnte ich das nicht als zügig beschreiben. 
Bei 600 Gästen möchte ich mir das nicht vorstellen. 

Ehrlich gesagt verzichte ich dann lieber oder eben bitte einen anderen Termin wählen. 

VG Martin


----------



## andy_b (22. November 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tisch ist reserviert! Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass an diesem Abend eine Veranstaltung mit dem Motto "Hüttenzauber" außerhalb des Restaurants stattfindet. 600 Gäste werden erwartet, die natürlich auch im Restaurant für die entsprechende Enge sorgen werden. Aber die Qualität des Essens soll hierdurch nicht gefährdet sein. Wenn jedoch Bedenken bestehen, so sollten wir das schnell entscheiden und den Tisch wieder abbestellen. Es kann natürlich ungemütlicher werden als letztes Jahr. Vom Gesprächsschallpegel ganz zu schweigen.



Bin auch nicht begeistert über 600 Konkurrenten beim Bier bestellen. Wird ein trockener Abend werden.

Wäre dafür den Termin beizubehalten (neue Abstimmung dauert zu lange) und ein anderes Lokal zu nehmen. Könnte auch gerne was in Opladen suchen, hätte den Vorteil das es für alle Teilnehmer zentraler liegt. Müßte halt nur die Kriterien kennen, könnte mir aber Brauhaus am Markt vorstellen. Gutes Essen, Weißbier vom Faß und vor allem: Parkplätze.   

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fietser (22. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte mich an der Umfrage nicht beteiligt, da mir eh immer irgend ein Termin dazwischen kommt. Wie wäre es denn statt bester Termin und überfüllte Lokalität mit zweitbester Termin (Die 6.12.) am selben Ort. Ich erinnere mich noch zu gut, dass da höchstens 3 Toiletten waren, die Sauerei möchte ich mir bei 600 Gästen nicht vorstellen...


----------



## zippi (23. November 2005)

Sonst noch Meinungen?
Also das findet wohl draußen statt. Aber wie ich schon gepostet habe: Trotzdem wird's drinnen wohl eng werden. Und die Toilette wird dann auch voll sein (wem's wichtig ist, den kann ich jetzt nicht beruhigen). Aber vielleicht stellen die ja auch noch Dixies auf.

Bis heute Abend sollte definitiv feststehen, ob wir uns anders entscheiden. Also hopp, hopp


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2005)

Machtwort fällig? 

Zippi,

mach es für den Dienstag 06.12. fix, also aus Not für den "zweitbesten" Termin. Ich schicke die Einladungen heute Abend an alle raus. Somit gibt es keine Diskussion mehr.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Manni (23. November 2005)

Also so toll fand ich die Haasenmühle nicht, das man direkt den Termin umschmeißen muß. Vor allem, da es für Uwe und co. ein weiter Weg ist und sich die Anreise nur an einem Freitag lohnt.
Und auch die anderen Teilnehmer müssen ja am 7.12 arbeiten. Das Wochende (Freitag) ist da sicher die bessere Wahl.

Folgende Alternativen kenne ich sonst noch:
Gasthaus Fähr (gutes Essen)
Pfannkuchenhaus in Burg (auch gutes Essen)
Wupperhof?
Wipperaue?

Aber da gibt es sicher noch mehr   was sagen denn die Locals?

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schreiner2 (23. November 2005)

http://www.herzogenhof.net/  odenthal.
http://www.rausmuehle.de/     Ist auch jeder schon mal vorbei gefahren.
http://coenenmuehle.de/        Müssten auch die meisten kennen (zumindest im                        
                                          vorbeifahren).


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

an die Biker, die andere Restaurants vorschlagen:

Denkt bitte daran, dass sie möglichst schnell und einfach über einen Autobahnanschluß zu erreichen sein sollten.

Da die Abstimmung wohl kaum bis heute Abend zur Zurfriedenheit aller abgeschlossen werden kann, sollten wir einfach den zweitbesten Termin wählen.

Wg. dienstags: Diejenigen, die PKW-führend anreisen, können eh nichts Alkoholisches trinken, die Mitreisenden müssen sich halt einschränken wg. darauffolgenden Arbeitstag. M.W. sind letztes Jahr die Mehrzahl vor Mitternacht aufgebrochen. Wir sollten also aus dem Dienstagtermin kein Drama machen. 

Harre der Dinge, die da kommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (23. November 2005)

Machen wir halt kein Drama draus und behalten unseren Gerhard   
Hätte man sich die Umfrage ja auch sparen können.



			
				Juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Abstimmung wohl kaum bis heute Abend zur Zurfriedenheit aller abgeschlossen werden kann, sollten wir einfach den zweitbesten Termin wählen.



Und alle übergehen die kein Internet auf der Arbeit haben??


----------



## juchhu (23. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Machen wir halt kein Drama draus und behalten unseren Gerhard


 
Das hat sich ja seit gestern  - Gott sei Dank - erledigt.  



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte man sich die Umfrage ja auch sparen können.


 
Stimmt!  



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle übergehen die kein Internet auf der Arbeit haben??


 
Das Leben kann schon grausam sein.   

Aber Ihr macht das schon. 

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (23. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt mal beim Gasthaus Fähr angefragt. An beiden Terminen (02.12.05 und 06.12.05) wäre noch Platz für 10-15 Personen.
Also was ist nun? Reservieren für Freitag oder nicht? Könnte auch noch woanders anrufen.
Bis zum Wochenende muss ich es wissen.

Gruß Manni

P.S. Haus Fähr liegt an der Talstraße an der Wupper weiter Richtung Glüdern, von der Haasenmühle vielleicht 2km entfernt.


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2005)

Also, dem Schei$%$ mit dem Alkohol glaubt doch kein Schwein. Es war auch an einem Dienstag letztes Jahr und wurde da literweise Milch getrunken?

Wenn's Freitag sein soll, dann eben am Freitag und von mir aus dort wo es Dir passt (Rausmühle wäre schön, da wir da bei jeder Runde vorbei fahren). 15 wird etwas wenig, oder könnte zu wenig sein. Nichts ist schlimmer als keinen Platz zu haben, wenn jeder kommt, der eingeladen wird.

Manni, melde dich bitte beim Zippi, damit es keine Doppelgeschichten gibt. 

Den Rest sollst du nun bitte *selbst* über die Bühne bringen, also, die Reservierung durchführen, hier die Wegbeschreibung posten sowie die Leute per PN einladen. Wenn wir jetzt anfangen jedem alles recht zu machen, wird es in absehbarer Zeit nix mit dem Feier.

Ich kann dir helfen wo du noch Hilfe brauchst.

VG Mikkael


----------



## JürgenK (23. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ....
> 
> ...



Ich wuße immer, daß du gar nicht so bist. Also

- unsere Küche sieht aus wie Sau  
- mein Bike nicht minder  
- das Auto möchte dringend!!! ausgesaugt werden  
- ich selbst fühle mich schon ausgesaugt und bräuchte dringend eine Massage  

.......................und, und, und, 

aber vielleicht solltest du mit deine freien Zeiten per PM reinreichen, damit wir hier nicht alle damit belästigen.
 
Ich wußte es immer, Mika    


Vielleicht können wir das auch beim Weihnachtsessen besprechen.


----------



## zippi (23. November 2005)

Ich habe die Reservierung wieder rückgängig gemacht. Manni kann also schalten und walten.

Jürgen, biste schon umgezogen? Oder warum so ausgesaugt?


----------



## mikkael (23. November 2005)

JürgenK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wuße immer, daß du gar nicht so bist. Also
> 
> - unsere Küche sieht aus wie Sau
> - mein Bike nicht minder
> ...


Jürgen,

so darfst du nicht Auto fahren! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Juppidoo (24. November 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Reservierung wieder rückgängig gemacht. Manni kann also schalten und walten.
> 
> Jürgen, biste schon umgezogen? Oder warum so ausgesaugt?




Nein, aber allein unter Wölfen, äähh Frauen


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's Freitag sein soll, dann eben am Freitag und von mir aus dort wo es Dir passt (Rausmühle wäre schön, da wir da bei jeder Runde vorbei fahren). 15 wird etwas wenig, oder könnte zu wenig sein. Nichts ist schlimmer als keinen Platz zu haben, wenn jeder kommt, der eingeladen wird.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Rausmühle ist wirklich zu empfehlen, sehr lecker Essen, nur der Abzweig von der B51 ist im Dunkeln schwer zu finden.   

Übrigens meine ich vernommen zu haben, das mikkael alles zahlt; wer sich einen Porsche hält und den Wald mit einer Lupine erhellt, kann auch ein paar verarmte Feierabendradler durchfüttern.


----------



## mikkael (24. November 2005)

Mikele,

alles damit wir den Parkplatz in Rodalben mit vernünftigem Navi in 2 Stunden erreichen, den Fatty durchfahren und abends wieder zuhause sind. Wenn nicht, dann schalte ich das Licht ein! 

*Ich gebe eine Runde aus!* 

Hauptsache, unser Manni kümmert sich um die Realisierung.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (24. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Mikele,
> 
> alles damit wir den Parkplatz in Rodalben mit vernünftigem Navi in 2 Stunden erreichen, den Fatty durchfahren und abends wieder zuhause sind. Wenn nicht, dann schalte ich das Licht ein!
> 
> *Ich gebe eine Runde aus!*


 
Hört, hört !  

Ich hätte gerne einen Milchshack!  



			
				mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Hauptsache, unser Manni kümmert sich um die Realisierung.
> 
> VG Mikkael


 
Irgendwie kann ich mich des Gefühls nicht erwehren: 

"Hier hat einer sehr freundlich und nett die große rote A...karte zu geschoben bekommen."  

Harre der Dinge, die kommen.

VG Martin


----------



## Manni (24. November 2005)

So,
Zwischenstand:

Rausmühle: Freitag 02.12.05: alles voll.     Dienstag 06.12.05: Platz im Kaminbereich, würden aber für 20 Personen 2 Tische benötigt. Speisekarte

Wipperaue: Freitag 02.12.05 Tisch für 20 Personen ist kein Problem. Hier mal eine Speisekarte

Ausflugslokal Haus Fähr: Geht sowohl am 02.12. als auch am 06.12. aber bei 15 Personen schon räumlich eng. Bürgerliche Küche. Fällt also raus.



Fazit:
Also Rausmühle hat schon Stiel, ginge aber nur am Dienstag 06.12 und wie gesagt zwei Tische direkt nebeneinander, dafür aber Kaminzimmerromantik.
Weil außer mir wohl keiner Bedenken geäußert hat spricht dann doch nix gegen den Dienstag. Anfahrt über A1 bis Burscheid und dann die B51 bis Hilgen, dann Abzweig zur Mühle. Nicht wirklich kompliziert.

Wipperaue passt auch am Freitag, ein Tisch, Nahe am ursprünglichen Ort des Verbrechens. Anfahrt aber schwieriger, da zwischen der Autobahnabfahrt an der A3 und dem Ziel schon einige Abzweige kommen.


So, ich will jetzt bis 15-16 Uhr ein paar Meinungen hören, wenn ich schon die Arschkarte habe dann auch richtig. Mindestens 5 gegensinnige und kontraproduktive Vorschläge müssen schon her   
Wer sich nicht traut das öffentlich zu machen darf auch ne PM schreiben   

Also Rausmühle am Dienstag oder Wipperaue am Freitag! Der Termin bzw. Ort der nach den ersten fünf Antworten die Mehrheit hat bekommt den Zuschlag!
Los Antworten oder ich reservier die Spielecke beim Mäckes und wir machen nen Kindergeburtstag   

Anfahrt und Einladung dann per PM, erstmal nur für die, die hier abgestimmt haben, sowie die aus dem Feierabendthread

Gruß Manni


----------



## JürgenK (24. November 2005)

Tach Manni,

mach doch was du willst, ich bin dabei, wann und wo Mika einen ausgibt.  

Bis denn

Jürgen

PS: Kannst du mal nach Seniorenteller fragen???


----------



## on any sunday (24. November 2005)

Dienstägige Rausmühle Herr Arschkarte!


----------



## juchhu (24. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstägige Rausmühle Herr Arschkarte!


 
Dito.  

VG Martin


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2005)

Bin für Wipperaue am Freitag. Die Anfahrt zur Rausmühle ist wohl nicht so der Bringer, liegt zu dezentral. Die Mühle erreichst du auch nicht mehr über die K18, die Hilgen und Dabringhausen verbindet. An der Wipperaue war wohl jeder schonmal, das findet man leichter.


----------



## mikkael (24. November 2005)

Ich sage auch Rausmühle am Dienstag! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2005)

ich sage auch rausmühle am dienstag. auch wenn es jetzt schon nach 15-16 uhr ist und ich nicht weiß ob ich da kann   also manni: ausschreiben, anmelden, fertig.


----------



## Manni (24. November 2005)

So dann steht das jetzt fest. 6.12.05 ab 19:00uhr in der Rausmühle.   
Einladungen und Anfahrtbeschreibung kommen dann bis zum Wochenende.
Ist Reserviert für die Feierabendbiker   

Enrgy, ich kann dir und deinem Kumpan Zippi als Trostpflaster ja ne Mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten    Ich habe schon einen Mitfahrer der nach Opladen gefahren werden will und dann ists bis Langenfeld auch nicht weit...

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2005)

Dienstag fällt für mich flach. 
Wird von der Arbeit zu knapp und ich hab auch keine Lust auf den Feierabendverkehr rund um Köln


----------



## solymontes (24. November 2005)

Was ist hier los?   Höre ich da Rausmühle am heiligen Skt. Nikolaus!!!

Das ist ja geil - Wenn der o.g. ältere Herr mit dem langen, weißen Bart und dem Hans Muff in Begleitung wieder verschwunden sind (was allerdings nicht der Fall sein wird bevor diese nicht ein halbe Flasche guten Obstbrandt bei uns leergemacht haben  ) komme ich nach (wenn ich darf)!!!

Jorge


----------



## mikkael (24. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag fällt für mich flach.
> Wird von der Arbeit zu knapp und ich hab auch keine Lust auf den Feierabendverkehr rund um Köln


Also, Uwe,

zt zt.. Einmal im Jahr möchten wir Dich und deinen Bruda als Stargäste zu uns zum feiern einladen, sofort machst du schlapp!  

So einer wie du muss sagen: "*Egal was passiert, komme ich!*"

Wenn Tomburger rufen, zögere *ich* nicht einmal eeeeiine Sekunde; es heisst nur: Marsch Marsch! 

@Jorge
Wir würden dich gerne sehen.. Letztes Jahr hast du ausgesetzt, man darf das nur einmal! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## andy_b (24. November 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> So dann steht das jetzt fest. 6.12.05 ab 19:00uhr in der Rausmühle.
> Einladungen und Anfahrtbeschreibung kommen dann bis zum Wochenende.
> Ist Reserviert für die Feierabendbiker
> 
> ...



Schade, Termin ist für mich nicht möglich. Hast jetzt einen Platz mehr frei.

Gruß Andy


----------



## mikkael (27. November 2005)

Manni, was ist mit den Einladungen per PN?


----------



## Redking (27. November 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Manni, was ist mit den Einladungen per PN?



Hallo, 
Einladung angekommen doch leider kann ich am 6 Dezember nicht!

Familienfeier wegen Namenstag! 

Zu eurem Umfragetermin hätte ich gekonnt!  

Danke für die Einladung!  

Viele 
Grüße

NiKolaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (28. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

stellt einer von Euch eine Fahrgemeinschaft ein ? Dann kann sich jeder eintragen. Das hat sich letztes Jahr bewährt.

Selbst bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Manni (28. November 2005)

Ok, hab ich grad eingestellt. Link

Bisher hab ich Zusagen von:

JürgenK
Marco_Lev
Michael13
Juchhu
Volker_K
v6bastian
enrgy
Bernd aus Holz

Dann mal fleißig eintragen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (28. November 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> stellt einer von Euch eine Fahrgemeinschaft ein ? Dann kann sich jeder eintragen. Das hat sich letztes Jahr bewährt.
> 
> ...



Ich nehme dann den Taxiservice ab Esch in Anspruch.


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. November 2005)

@hardy/onkel sonntag

könnte euch ggf. abholen und mitnehmen

gruß
lars


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermisse noch diverse Anmeldungen vom MTM bzw. KFL zur Ahrtour am Sonntag.......was ist denn da los????


Tja, muss die TT-Mobile.. ähm, TT-Freunde persönlich überzeugen! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Schreiner2 (1. Dezember 2005)

fährt zufälligerweise jemand durch das schöne odenthal und kann mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

Teilnehmer bisher:
hardy_aus_k 
on any sunday 
Fietser 
mikkael 
Michael13 
MTB-Kao 
Badehose 
volker k 
Bernd aus Holz 
Enrgy 
v6bastian 
JürgenK 
zippi 
Schreiner2 
Juchhu
michael13
solymontes?
kolt siewerts
Manni

Damit sind schon 19 Plätze belegt. Ich rufe mal an ob da nochn Plätzchen frei ist    Sollte hier jemand auf der Liste doch nicht können, bitte Bescheid geben.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (2. Dezember 2005)

So also es sind zwei 10er Tische mit Option auf einen zusätzlichen 4er Tisch. 
Es können also noch Anmeldungen angenommen werden   

Gruß Manni


----------



## Juppidoo (2. Dezember 2005)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Teilnehmer bisher:
> hardy_aus_k
> on any sunday
> Fietser
> ...




Mahlzeit Manni,

sach mal, wie macht Michael der 13te das eigentlich, das er 2 mal kommt, zum Weihnachtsessen meine ich natürlich  . Ach ja, kannst du mich auch noch nachtragen???


----------



## Michael13 (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mich auch schon gefragt warum der Manni mich zweimal  aufgelistet hat    

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. Dezember 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy/onkel sonntag
> 
> könnte euch ggf. abholen und mitnehmen
> 
> ...



Morgeeen!

Ich hätte gegen abholen und mitnehmen nicht einzuwenden, weiß aber nicht was mein Nachbar dazu meint. Man könnte sich aber auch am Longericher Bahnhof treffen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Manni (5. Dezember 2005)

Teilnehmer bisher:
hardy_aus_k
on any sunday
Fietser
mikkael
Michael13
MTB-Kao
Badehose
volker k
Bernd aus Holz
Enrgy
v6bastian
JürgenK
zippi
Schreiner2
Juchhu
solymontes
kolt siewerts
Manni
Schnegge
Solanum
Handlampe
willibike
Marco_Lev 

So, 23 Teilnehmer habe ich jetzt gezählt. 
Dann bis Morgen.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (5. Dezember 2005)

Sodelle,
alle 24 Plätze vergeben. 
CC-Schnecke hat den letzten ergattert.   
Ab jetzt gibts nurnoch Stehplätze   

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Morgeeen!
> 
> Ich hätte gegen abholen und mitnehmen nicht einzuwenden, weiß aber nicht was mein Nachbar dazu meint. Man könnte sich aber auch am Longericher Bahnhof treffen.
> 
> ...



ruft mich bis 18 uhr an wenn ich euch mitnehmen soll.

gruß
lars


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Manni,
vielen Dank für die Organisation der Feier  
War ein schöner Abend !  
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (7. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen,

sehr nett und sehr angenehm war der gestrige Abend.
Danke an Manni, der die rote A...karte in eine leckere Speisekarte wandelte.  
Gruß an den harten Kern, der zum Schluss rausgefegt wurde. 
Danke an die nette Jungs in grünweißer Kleidung, dass die letzten beiden Fahrzeuge der Feierabendbiker nicht kontrollieren wollten. 

Speziell für Christoph @Fietser

Zuhause angekommen habe ich die Jeans erstmal bis unter die Achselhöhlen hochgezogen.  Dann passte die Krawattenlänge optimal, naja fast, ich glaube sie stand ein wenig über.  

Wg. NW  

Guckst Du und lies nach bei den goldenen Regeln des großen Zeremonienmeisters des WP:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2301392&postcount=1

Deine "Stöcke/Schuhe/Hilfsmittel"-Argumentation bezieht sich auf Skilanglauf als gleichwertiger Punkteersatz für Biken.
NW wird explizit als alternative Sportart definiert, natürlich sind damit keine Hund-Gassi-Touren mit Pulswerten um die 100 gemeint.  

VG Martin


----------



## zippi (7. Dezember 2005)

War wieder mal eine gelunge Aktion. Gut, das wir das hinbekommen haben.

Christoph! Du Tanker!!!

Hab ich einen Kopf gehabt von nur 5 1/2 Bierchen! Wie muß es Dir da erst bei 10 Weizen gehen.

@ Mikkael und Jürgen
Danke für's Mitnehmen.

Mir ist da noch ein Witz eingefallen, moment............äh.....doch demnächst dann.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die unermüdliche Vorbereitung, die aufopferungsvoll bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht war. Sogar die Polizeikontrolle auf dem Rückweg wurde extra für uns beschäftigt, damit wir nicht angehalten werden...  

Immer wieder lustig, die ganzen Kollegas mal ohne Helm zu sehen, sofern man sie dann überhaupt erkennt  

Und überhaupt, in 2 Wochen werden die Tage wieder länger...


----------



## mikkael (7. Dezember 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wie muß es Dir da erst bei 10 Weizen gehen.


Tja, dann war alles wohl sein Bier, wofür er bezahlen musste..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (7. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir ein Danke schön für den Unterhaltsamen Abend   . 


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Fietser (7. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wg. NW
> 
> Guckst Du und lies nach bei den goldenen Regeln des großen Zeremonienmeisters des WP:


rate mal, was ich gleich gemacht habe. jetzt überlege ich doch glatt, meine tourenstöcke einem neuen verwendungszweck zuzuführen. bei 30 min bringt walking immerhin mehr punkte als joggen


----------



## Fietser (7. Dezember 2005)

zippi schrieb:
			
		

> Christoph! Du Tanker!!!
> 
> Hab ich einen Kopf gehabt von nur 5 1/2 Bierchen! Wie muß es Dir da erst bei 10 Weizen gehen.


mooooment! nur weil ich 10 bier gezahlt habe muss ich die ja nicht getrunken haben. je ein halbes bier ging schon mal an dich und handlampe. ob es dann noch tatsächlich 9 waren bezweifele ich. so ab 5-6 bier klappt das allerdings mit dem zählen auch nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> rate mal, was ich gleich gemacht habe. jetzt überlege ich doch glatt, meine tourenstöcke einem neuen verwendungszweck zuzuführen. bei 30 min bringt walking immerhin mehr punkte als joggen


 
Tja, das ist der Vorteil der Berater.  
Studieren aufs Genaueste das Regelwerk und finden dann zielsicher die Lücke.  

Selbst Walking (nicht verwechseln mit NW  ) gilt als aSa. Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu Wandern?  

VG Martin


----------



## mikkael (8. Dezember 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst Walking (nicht verwechseln mit NW  ) gilt als aSa. Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu Wandern?


*Jetzt ist unser Thread endgültig verseucht!*


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> *Jetzt ist unser Thread endgültig verseucht!*


 
He, hab ich die Regeln gemacht oder was?  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael13 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

also wer am Dienstag zu viel gegessen oder getrunken hat dem wird folgendes geboten:

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Bahnhof Opladen: Ausfahrt mit dem bike ins Bergische Land, so ca. 2-3 Std und +- 40km     

Bis dann
Michael

@ Manni
nochmals Danke für die Orga der Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## zippi (9. Dezember 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> mooooment! nur weil ich 10 bier gezahlt habe muss ich die ja nicht getrunken haben. je ein halbes bier ging schon mal an dich und handlampe. ob es dann noch tatsächlich 9 waren bezweifele ich. so ab 5-6 bier klappt das allerdings mit dem zählen auch nicht mehr so gut.



Ah so! Da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte weniger die Anzahl der Biere als Deinen Zustand


----------



## Manni (11. Dezember 2005)

Guten Abend,
hier gibts die Schnappschüsse von der Weihnachtsfeier.















Gruß Manni


----------



## mikkael (16. November 2006)

Es hat uns in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Superspaß gemacht, deshalb gibt es dieses Jahr nochmal:



*   Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker    *

Unser Weihnachtsfeier findet am 07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im *Restaurant Rausmühle* in Wermelskirchen statt. Die Tische sind reserviert, z.Z. für bis zu 25 Biker.

Hier kann man sich eintragen: *Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker*

Leider gibt es keine Umfrage* dieses Jahr, weder für den Termin noch für das Restaurant, da die Termine ziemlich ausgebucht sind.

Ich hoffe, das jeder wieder dabei ist! 

VG Mikkael




*Aufgrund des leidigen Moderatoren-Kasperletheaters und des darauffolgenden menschlichen Drama sowie mehrerer Putschversuche im Forum, wurden alle freiverfügbaren Umfragen unsinnig verballert worden.


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2006)

Sehr löblich mikkael, keine Umfrage, knallhart den Termin und den Ort festgelegt, wer kann, der kommt. Werde ich halt meinen Führerschein eine Woche später abgeben.


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Sehr löblich mikkael, ..... Werde ich halt meinen Führerschein eine Woche später abgeben.



Du auch?


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2006)

Wer denn noch?


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2006)

Mein Schofööhr


----------



## supasini (17. November 2006)

wie michael - hat das was mit unserem team-namen zu tun? ab welchem alter müssen führerscheine denn abgegeben werden? wie lange hab ich noch?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wie lange hab ich noch?


Bis zur nächsten Blitze 

@all
wer nimmt 'nen freundlichen älteren Herren wieder mit zurück zu 'nem U-Bahnanschluss in Köln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @all
> wer nimmt 'nen freundlichen älteren Herren wieder mit zurück zu 'nem U-Bahnanschluss in Köln?



Das ist aber nett, wie Du Dich um Onkel Sonntag kümmerst


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. November 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das ist aber nett, wie Du Dich um Onkel Sonntag kümmerst



  
ich *bin* so alt, *wie* der Sonntach  aussieht - von *mir* ist die Rede


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2006)

Solange bei *mir* noch gesagt wird: "Lassen sie den jungen Mann doch vor, er hat ja nur ein Teil"

und nicht wie bei *dir*: "Na der Herr, heute wieder der Seniorenteller"

würde *ich* mich mit solchen Äußerungen vornehm zurück halten.


----------



## mikkael (17. November 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> ich *bin* so alt, *wie* der Sonntach  aussieht - von *mir* ist die Rede


Tja, Dieter, Du wirst mich hassen!


----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> wie michael - hat das was mit unserem team-namen zu tun? ab welchem alter müssen führerscheine denn abgegeben werden? wie lange hab ich noch?



Keine Sorge, das wird dir nicht mehr passieren Verkehrsberuhigung


----------



## mikkael (30. November 2006)

Es sind noch Plätze frei, aber kein Sonderangebot! 

- - - - - - - - - - 

* Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker  *

Unsere Weihnachtsfeier findet am *07.12.2006, Donnerstag um 19.00 Uhr im Restaurant Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen* statt. 

Die Tische sind reserviert, z.Z. für bis zu 25 Biker. Es werden hier definitiv keine WP-Punkte gesammelt!

Hier kann man sich eintragen: *Weihnachtsfeier der Feierabendbiker*

- - - - - - - - - - - 

Viele Grüsse! 

Mikkael


----------



## mikkael (7. Dezember 2006)

Super, dass auch unser Vertexto heute Abend kommen kann!

Es ist alles so weit! Ab 19.00 Uhr treffen wir uns bei Rausmühle in Wermelskirchen, vielleicht schliesst sich noch der eine oder andere ein, Platz ist auf jeden Fall da! 

So, bis später!

Mikkael


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss leider für heute absagen, schaffe es zeitlich nicht   Echt schade, da ich die meisten nach meinem Umzug in den Kölner Süden eh kaum noch sehe. Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und einen schönen Abend


----------

